# 3.5t horsebox payload??



## elsiex (17 May 2011)

Does anyone have a 3.5t box with a reasonable payload? I am considering getting one. I have a 16hh TB/Hanoverian weighing approx 500kg, and would mostly travel with just her, however would like the option of a friend coming with me (up to 16.2hh??). Is this possible, does anyone else successfully carry two reasonably sized horses without going overweight?


----------



## Spotsrock (17 May 2011)

My 16hh travelled nicely in mine with a little friend but I don't know about 2 big ones. Sorry.


----------



## YasandCrystal (17 May 2011)

Sorry to say you would be overweight with 2 big ones on board in a 3.5t. You need a minimum 5 tonne for 2 horses or a trailer.


----------



## millimoo (17 May 2011)

Not a chance with two..... you might get away with a pony, but you'll be overweight with two horses, once you've included fuel, tack and people - infact probably over the limit without the fuel and people etc. 
Also beware of where the horse sits on the chassis.
You can get some 3.5t's that are uprated to 4.2t, but I think they then have to be plated in the same way as a lorry (don't quote me on that)
Why don't you look at a 5.5t or 6.5t.


----------



## jsr (17 May 2011)

I have taken my lorry with my 500kg cob and my friends 15.3hh TB on a very very short journey to the beach...it drove fine but it involved no hills and was literally 5 minute drive. I certainly wouldn't risk anything further. I travel usually with my cob and friends 12hh Icelandic and it's fine with them. I wouldn't ever take 2 horses over 16hh I'm pretty sure most 3.5t would be overweight with that load, of course might be wrong but I wouldn't risk it. Mine struggles on hills with just my 1 lad in it!!


----------



## lara b (17 May 2011)

I posted a similar question a while back and in the end my friend got a 7.5 one as there just didn't seem any way to get a 3.5 for our 2 16h horses


----------



## CHH (17 May 2011)

Sorry but as other poster put, you WOULD be over the limit.

factor in the weight of each person travelling, your equipment and water etc... and you would be amazed just how heavy everything is.

My word of caution on the 3.5ton boxes that you see advertising with big payloads. Think, what has been sacrificed in order to get a good payload.
Quality materials can be heavy, although not excessive, safety must be high, reinforced bulkheads and safety to the sides should an impact hit the side.

Do not give quality and safety the miss for a mugs eyeful paint job and easy to drive 'little panel van'.

We have a wonderful 6.5ton box, side load, one piece ramp and with a 2ton payload, so I am happy anyone could travel in my box!

Safe, and good quality, and drives wonderfully easy.

Good luck on finding yourself a box!


----------



## miss_bird (17 May 2011)

You would most certainly be wel over weight, i have a 3.5t transit and changed it to a 1 horse with living, i have left enough payload for a big horse and equipment, but this way i am never tempted to be over weight. 
Also i would not forgive myself if something happened because i was over weight in the lorry.
Sadly little lorry now has to go on ebay and have to start shopping for bigger 3 horse lorry


----------

